# What Phone



## Tazman292 (Feb 3, 2012)

I recently was offered a job flying for Emirates and have been looking into phones that will work on the network there in Dubai. I am coming from the United States and am currently not on any contract with a cell carrier but when looking at prices of unlocked phones or buying outright it is still cheaper to buy a phone and break the contract. Which phone is the easiest and works the best in Dubai?

Iphone 4, 4S, 5
Galaxy S3 or comparable
or other?


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a galaxy. Works fine. 

Make sure you have it unlocked. 

Cheers,

RM


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

What do you use it for? I have iPhone and love it, what's app is free, Skye, VPN -all works fine


----------

